# curro / currar



## rlilloy

En Argentina, curro es un trabajo menor, un rebusque, o a veces puede significar engañar, también puede sonar como una simulacion laboral, pero hablo de Mendoza, y en España, curro es trabajo, incluso lo dicen con orgullo, cuando dicen "yo mo lo he currado", que en Mendoza, sería lo he estafado. Bueno me gustaría vuestras opiniones sobrre esta palabra tan ambigua.


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Jamás la había escuchado, voy ha esperar que otros foreros puedan argumentar algunos contexto, para ver sí aquí en Venezuela existe otro vocablo para lo que tu defines como curro, porque en estos momentos no se me ocurre nada al respecto.


----------



## Cicerón

Sí, en España se usa mucho. Es una palabra de origen caló (de gitanos españoles) que se ha ido introduciendo poco a poco en el habla común. Estas palabras (que yo sepa) empezaron a usarse sobre todo en los años 80. Quizá te suene también la palabra "molar" en el sentido de "gustar". También es una palabra caló.


----------



## Betildus

Nunca la había oído pero busqué en el Larousse y la encontré, efectivamente, como la usan en España: *Trabajo.*
La otra acepción es *Majo,* afectado en los movimientos y en el vestir*.*

Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

Cicerón said:


> Sí, en España se usa mucho. Es una palabra de origen caló (de gitanos españoles) que se ha ido introduciendo poco a poco en el habla común. Estas palabras (que yo sepa) empezaron a usarse sobre todo en los años 80. Quizá te suene también la palabra "molar" en el sentido de "gustar". También es una palabra caló.



Ese lenguaje fue el que luego, junto con otros términos ochenteros, se denominó el "cheli" (que cada vez que uso en este foro algún término cheli, parece que estuviera hablando en chino al revés)

Desde luego, currar, como verbo equivalente a trabajar, o curro, como trabajo, ni menor ni mayor, simplemente el trabajo de cada uno, se usa muchísimo. Así como la expresión, "currárselo", que es hacer algo a conciencia. Un derivado de curro, sería currelo...pelín más macarra, pero igualmente usado.

Hale, como despedida un ejemplito (cheli, o pseudocheli, por supuesto): _"¡chati!, me piro pal currelo. Ahí te he dejao la guita pa que te merques esa chupa tan guapa que has jipiado en la calcalá"_.

Un saludo.


----------



## krolaina

Y luego tenemos al currito (que además de ser un señor al que llamen Curro), es la persona que desempeña el "curro". Y está en el DRAE.


----------



## JABON

Cicerón said:


> Sí, en España se usa mucho. Es una palabra de origen caló (de gitanos españoles) que se ha ido introduciendo poco a poco en el habla común. Estas palabras (que yo sepa) empezaron a usarse sobre todo en los años 80. Quizá te suene también la palabra "molar" en el sentido de "gustar". También es una palabra caló.



En algunas películas españolas de mucho antes de los 80', talvez filmadas por los 60' y que se pueden ver de vez en cuando, aparece algún torero apodado "El Curro".
Aparte de eso, por aquí, de forma coloquial se usa CURRO para designar a una persona regordeta y de pequeña estatura, deberá tratarse como un  salvadoreñismo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá la palabra equivalente sería "chamba". Otra que se me ocurre, pero de uso local, es "jale".


----------



## Cicerón

JABON said:


> En algunas películas españolas de mucho antes de los 80', talvez filmadas por los 60' y que se pueden ver de vez en cuando, aparece algún torero apodado "El Curro".
> Aparte de eso, por aquí, de forma coloquial se usa CURRO para designar a una persona regordeta y de pequeña estatura, deberá tratarse como un  salvadoreñismo.



"Curro" también puede ser una forma de llamar a los que se llaman Francisco. (También Paco, o Pepe a alguien que se llame José).


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Y _currar_ también quiere decir _pegar_, _sacudir_. 

_- ¿Por qué tienes el ojo morado?_

_-Porque anoche me metí en una bronca y me curraron de lo lindo._


----------



## mirx

Betildus said:


> Nunca la había oído pero busqué en el Larousse y la encontré, efectivamente, como la usan en España: *Trabajo.*
> La otra acepción es *Majo,* afectado en los movimientos y en el vestir*.*
> 
> Saludos


 

Hola Betildus, en México se usa la *otra* acepción.

No ella no se junta con nosotros, ¿qué no ves que es *curra*?

!Mira mira! ¿Pues a dónde tan *curro*?

Y la verdad no es muy común, -creo que- sólo se la he escuchado a mi abuela materna que ya octagenaria y proviene de un lugar escondido en la sierra. Y bueno, esa es sólo una de las muchas palabras que usa y qué nomás ella usa.


----------



## Pachico

*Nota que no aclara pero que no pude evitar.*

A través de la música he llegado a interesarme en el idoma romanò-kaló y gracias a los textos que me dieron la Unión Romaní de Barcelona pude ver, muy por arriba, lo fascinante que resulta este idioma (y hasta aprenderlo un poquito).

En primer lugar por su historia y luego por su impacto en el español. En el siglo XI los gitanos se vieron forzados a emigrar desde Punjab y con ellos se han llevado su idioma (directa descendiente del sánscrito), que conservan, en mayor o menor medida, en todo el mundo.

A través del pidgin, en Francia, España y Portugal, las comunidades gitanas han ido adaptando su idioma al de residencia, pero no sin dejar huellas. (Aún así en Francia se pueden encontrar comunidades hablando romanò-kaló.)

"Curro", efectivamente, es una de estas palabras, pero el día que os encontréis con un listado de todas las palabras de origen rom os sorprenderéis. 

Mi preferida es chavo, del rom _chavó_, que significa muchacho y que en su vocativo plural es _chavale._
Así que todos, cuando llamamos "chaval" a un niño, "chavo" o "chavales", estamos usando una palabra que, a través de los siglos, nos ha llegado por tradición oral, con mucha probabilidad, desde el antiguo Punjab.

Llamadme cursi pero me parece muy bonito.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pachico said:


> *Nota que no aclara pero que no pude evitar.*
> 
> A través de la música he llegado a interesarme en el idoma romanò-kaló y gracias a los textos que me dieron la Unión Romaní de Barcelona pude ver, muy por arriba, lo fascinante que resulta este idioma (y hasta aprenderlo un poquito).


 
¿Te has paseado alguna vez por Hostafracs o por Ronda Sant Pau, Pachico? Yo voy a menudo y me encanta escuchar a los gitanos. 

Dos apuntes anecdóticos sobre *curro*: así se llamaba la mascota de la Expo'92 celebrada en Sevilla (¡qué lejos queda ya!) y también significa guapo/tío bueno en Mallorca.


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Dos apuntes anecdóticos sobre *curro*: así se llamaba la mascota de la Expo'92 celebrada en Sevilla (¡qué lejos queda ya!) y también significa guapo/tío bueno en Mallorca.


 
Que curioso, no sabía lo de Mallorca. Bueno es saberlo, así cuando vaya y las tías me digan "eh Curro", no tendré que decir, "no, lo siento, me llamo ...." 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pachico said:


> Pues sé perfectamente a qué esquina de Ronda San Pau te refieres, donde hay un frankfurt en la esquina con Carrer de la Cera, ¿verdad?
> Pues sí, pero esos gitanos hablan catalán y con un acento muy marcado y poco convencional, me pareció entender.


 
Ahí he visto yo a *Peret *varias veces: toda una institución.

Por lo que se refiere al uso de *curro* en Mallorca como sinónimo de *guapo*, no sé si está muy extendido o restringido a la zona de Palma. Eso sí: me lo contaron y supongo que verdad será...


----------



## xeneize

Hola 

En Agentina, como ya alguien contó, la palabra *curro* existe, pero tiene otros significados distintos.
Sería un trabajo, pero no uno cualquiera, sino uno ocasional, una changa o un rebusque, y además muy fácil o lucrativo, o bien *curro* sería una estafa, un engaño, un chanchullo.
Así que, *currar* en Argentina es trabajar en algo ocasional que reporta ganancias, o bien estafar a alguien.
También se aplica a cargos públicos, para decir que se apropian de dinero ilícitamente, cometen estafas, lindezas así...
Así que, si a un argentino le dijeran, pongamos, que _los empleados públicos en España_ _curran_ _mucho_, va a quedarse con un concepto muy bajo de la administración española...
Mejor aclarar antes que en España _currar_ es simplemente trabajar, coloquialmente, o sea el argentino _laburar_.
Chau


----------



## Argónida

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> curro[/B]: así se llamaba la mascota de la Expo'92 celebrada en Sevilla (¡qué lejos queda ya!) y también significa guapo/tío bueno en Mallorca.


 
Bueno, el Curro de la Expo 92 yo creo que puede ser por el nombre propio. Y si no, de todas formas aprovecho para decir que *Curro* es también una manera de llamar a los Franciscos. No sólo está Curro 92, sino también Curro Jiménez, Curro el Palmo, Currito de la Cruz...


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá la palabra equivalente sería "chamba". Otra que se me ocurre, pero de uso local, es "jale".


 
¿Y por qué dices que "jale" es de uso "local"? Mira que no se conoce solamente por allá por tu rancho. 
En México también se usa "talacha", pero a menudo se refiere específicamente a los trabajos domésticos.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Os habeis olvidado un sentido, *currar* es trabajar, *currar a alguien* es pegarle, pero también hay *currarse algo*, que es esmerarse, hacer/preparar algo con especial dedicación, esfuerzo o cariño. 
Por ejemplo, _Me voy a currar una tarta para la fiesta del sábado_.

Aquí el nombre propio Curro suena a típico andaluz (del mismo modo que Patxi es el vasco de todos los chistes), no sé si por Curro Jimenez o qué.

Cómo me he currado este mensaje.


----------



## mirx

Argótide said:


> ¿Y por qué dices que "jale" es de uso "local"? Mira que no se conoce solamente por allá por tu rancho.
> En México también se usa "talacha", pero a menudo se refiere específicamente a los trabajos domésticos.


 
Quizá si sean sólo los trabajos dómesticos. Porque *talacho* es lo que en otras partes de México y en otros países hispanohablantes llaman "*pico*".

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola amigos.
En Suramérica, conocen esta palabra?  me han dicho que se usa en algunas partes del cono sur, pero me gustaría saber con cual significado.

Por acá en Venezuela no se usa y muchas personas ni la conocen.
Por supuesto algunos sabemos que para los españoles quiere decir, trabajar.

Gracias


----------



## cacarulo

Sí, por acá, al sur, es estafar, sacar dinero con algún engaño, y también es tener una actividad laboral en la que no es necesario empeñarse demasiado, por decirlo de algún modo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sé que preguntas por el uso en el cono sur, pero en España, además de trabajar significa "pegar a alguien" y una "curra" es una paliza, por ejemplo "como sigas comportándose así te voy a currar" o "le dieron una buena curra". ¿una variación de zurrar tal vez?

Por cierto, la acepción que apunta cacarulo la recoge el DRAE.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> y una "curra" es una paliza,


Eso, y el curro es el trabajo: _Entro en el curro a las ocho_.


----------



## aceituna

Curro, curre, currele,...
Y el que curra mucho: currante, currito,...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eso de currar, como variación de Zurra, me parece más razonable, pero cual será el origen de currar...me párece tan extraño ese uso, es coloquial me imagino.

Y por acá zurra, si se conoce tal cual , como paliza.

Gracias por sus aportes


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> pero cual será el origen de currar...


Buenos días, Rosa. 
Pues según la RAE es una palabra de origen caló (la lengua de los gitanos, en España), al menos con la acepción de "trabajar". 
Saludos, 
Jordi


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Jordi, pensé en un origen más de história popular, por ser una palabra coloquial.

Rosa


----------



## roanheads

Siguiendo la corriente,-----Francisco Romero López,---- He visto torear a "Curro " muchas veces,¡ espero que se esté disfrutando de su jubilación !


----------



## wuwaimin

Interesante.

Me parece que en Centroamérica no se conoce/usa este término, a excepción de  algunos lugares como en El Salvador, donde se usa* curro *como sinónimo de cerdo/puerco/marrano


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Yo la verdad. la palabra "Curro" la conozco desde pequeña. pero por "El Curro", el torero...

Hace poco tiempo (poco menos de dos años) que conozco la acepción de "trabajar" y apenas ayer me enteré que el Argentina la usan para "estafar".

Saludos 
Rosa


----------



## Alma Shofner

En el noroeste de México curro o curra es apretado. En una ocasión la esposa de un pelotero de la península de Yucatán fue de compras con unas amigas de Obregón y se probó una falda. Les preguntó a sus amigas que si como le quedaba y ellas le dijeron que muy curra y la compró. Todas las sonorenses se asombraron de que aún sabiendo que le quedaba muy curra la hubiese comprado. Una esposa le comentó al pelotero sonorense y él le dijo que curro/a significaba bien buenote/a en la península.
Así que ella creyó que se veía como Santa Helena, cada vez más buena...
Saludos


----------



## rlilloy

Alma Shofner said:


> En el noroeste de México curro o curra es apretado. En una ocasión la esposa de un pelotero de la península de Yucatán fue de compras con unas amigas de Obregón y se probó una falda. Les preguntó a sus amigas que si como le quedaba y ellas le dijeron que muy curra y la compró. Todas las sonorenses se asombraron de que aún sabiendo que le quedaba muy curra la hubiese comprado. Una esposa le comentó al pelotero sonorense y él le dijo que curro/a significaba bien buenote/a en la península.
> Así que ella creyó que se veía como Santa Helena, cada vez más buena...
> Saludos



¿Sería algo así como "sexy"? Que para los latinos tiene un sentido, digamos un poco mas sensual que para los yonkies y no se me ocurre otra palabra un poquillo mas "directa" que sexy.
¿Quiere decir que si en mexico le digo a una mujer que tiene un buen curro?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá la palabra no se usa, excepto como nombre de torero o de perico. No sabía que en Sonora significara apretado, ni que en Yucatán significara de buen cuerpo.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Necesitamos escuchar a los de la península yucateca, para ver si es cierto eso de que verse curro es verse bien buenote/a. Digo, como dijo ToñoTorreón "de buen cuerpo"=bien bueno/a de muy buen cuerpo, de un cuerpazo=bien buenote/a.

En Sonora, al menos en Cd. Obregón, porque como les dije antes, en Hermosillo tienen diferentes formas de nombrar las cosas. Le decimos curro a algo que queda apretado. 
Un pariente le puede decir a uno "¿te vas a poner esa chamarra? Pero si te queda bien curra?" y eso significa, "oye, ¿que haces? si a leguas se ve que ni con mantequilla te entra". O algo por el estilo.

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

mirx said:


> Hola Betildus, en México se usa la *otra* acepción.
> 
> No ella no se junta con nosotros, ¿qué no ves que es *curra*?
> 
> !Mira mira! ¿Pues a dónde tan *curro*?
> 
> Y la verdad no es muy común, -creo que- sólo se la he escuchado a mi abuela materna que ya octagenaria y proviene de un lugar escondido en la sierra. Y bueno, esa es sólo una de las muchas palabras que usa y qué nomás ella usa.


Hola:
Pues aqui en Ags. curro tiene dos acepciones, al ser tierra de toreros se suele nombrar Curro a los Franciscos, y la segunda acepción de alguien vestido con sus mejores ropas no me es desconocida( también se escucha en Guadalupe Victoria, Cuencamé y alrededores).
Lo de curro como sinónimo de trabajo lo usan mucho los españoles en los chats.
Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Hidrocálida said:


> HLo de curro como sinónimo de trabajo lo usan mucho los españoles en los chats.


Hola:
En realidad lo usamos en cualquier situación, no solo en los chats. Claro está de de manera coloquial y no en lenguaje formal.

Saludos.


----------



## esamidania

Y si una chica de entre 13 y 15 años ve a un chavo que le gusta:

"Y luego está el chico ese con el que me he cruzado un par de veces en los pasillos y cuyo nombre desconozco. No coincidimos en ninguna clase, pero tienen un bonito pelo de punta y una sonrisa enorme. No es que yo haya sido nunca el objetivo de esa sonrisa, pero me lo estoy *currando*."

¿Qué significaría? Como que no me suena ninguna de las acepciones de aquí. ¿o sí?


----------



## Duometri

aceituna said:


> Curro, curre, currele,...
> Y el que curra mucho: currante, currito,...



"Currito" sería más bien un empleado de baja categoría ¿no? (a lo mejor, es que son los únicos que curran)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

esamidania said:


> Y si una chica de entre 13 y 15 años ve a un chavo que le gusta:
> 
> "Y luego está el chico ese con el que me he cruzado un par de veces en los pasillos y cuyo nombre desconozco. No coincidimos en ninguna clase, pero tienen un bonito pelo de punta y una sonrisa enorme. No es que yo haya sido nunca el objetivo de esa sonrisa, pero me lo estoy *currando*."
> 
> ¿Qué significaría? Como que no me suena ninguna de las acepciones de aquí. ¿o sí?



Me lo estoy currando = me lo estoy trabajando.
Y como recoge tanto el DRAE como María Moliner, trabajar:
*14.     * tr. Tratar de influir en alguien para lograr lo que se desea de él.


*9* *Insistir con una persona o tratar de *influir sobre ella para *conseguir cierta cosa.


saludos


----------



## esamidania

Ah, pues sí; me falló.

Muchas gracias


----------

